# wanting to trade penn 4500ss on a fenwick for lion fish set up



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a Penn 4500ss graphite spooled with 25lb powerpro on a fenwick rod. Would like to trade for lion fish bag and pole spear. Let me know what you have. thx


----------

